# Atypical microskiff member



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

I'm from TN and have always ran bigger boats. I've had four ALLISON'S capable of triple digits in the last 15 years. Recently got back into duck hunting and bought an EXCEL with an F70 - which is what brought me here. Seems a popular motor amongst the microskiff crowd. This boat also serves double duty as my redfish rig when I go to Louisiana a few times a year.


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

Here's a couple pics of my fleet.


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

In hunting mode


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

And in fishing mode...


----------



## Flats Gypsy (Jun 4, 2020)

Where in TN? I lived in Clarksville for a few years (101st). That's where I was introduced to Spoonbill fishing. Beautiful country. I ran Bullets for a while back in the day. Your Allison is beautiful. Actually talked with Allison a couple of times before deciding to take up inshore fishing. Anyway, welcome.


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

Im in west Tennessee. Just outside Collierville. 

This is my 4th Allison. They are fun boats. Probably the best built bass boat hull in my opinion. But i am not a fan of the way the business is ran. The owners kinda live in a bubble, in my opinion. This one may be my last one. 

Im very familiar with bullets too... have a few friends that own or have owned one over the years.


----------

